

The Presentations of the HN Kansai 3 event (last friday) in Video - ekianjo
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPbAAnPEAdq6bgpvuarNAgUzrjHrEDlzK

======
ekianjo
Third presentation is from Top10 HN blogger Sacha Greif, about "Side
Projects"!

